# [Android] Bekomme keine Push-Benachrichtigungen mehr



## cherry_coke (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein LG Nexus 4 mit Android 4.2.2 und habe gestern einen Factory-Reset durchgeführt. Anschließend habe ich es ganz normal gerootet und mein Google-Konto verbunden (+alte Apps wurden installiert).

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich gar keine Push-Nachrichten mehr bekomme. 

Zunächst dachte ich es liegt an meiner Antiviren-Software von AVG Mobile. Habe die Software de installiert und einen Neustart durchgeführt -> Immer noch keine Push's.

Wenn ich mir unter "Einstellungen" meine Apps anschaue, so haben diese auch ein Häkchen bei "Benachrichtigungen anzeigen".

Auch unter Einstellungen>WLAN>Erweitert steht das WLAN auf "Immer" aktiviert.

Schalte ich das WLAN aus und nutze die ganz normale Datenverbindung bekomme ich auch keine Push-Nachrichten.

Sonstige Apps, die irgendwas am System machen würden habe ich nicht drauf

Habe jetzt schon ziemlich lange im Netz nach meinem Problem gesuch, aber bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


Danke schon mal für jeden hilfreichen Tipp!

Schönen Sonntag!!


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2014)

Lösch mal das emailkonto und richte es dannach wieder neu ein.


----------



## cherry_coke (12. Januar 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Lösch mal das emailkonto und richte es dannach wieder neu ein.



Habe ich gerade gemacht, aber kein Erfolg. Habe mir über Facebook & Whatsapp schreiben lassen und es passierte nichts auf meinem Smartphone. Auch bei Quizduell werde ich über nichts benachrichtigt. Liegt also nicht an den Apps selbst. Habe scheinbar keinen Kontakt zu den Google-Servern, kann das sein?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (12. Januar 2014)

Warum hast du noch Android 4.2.2?

Einfach auf 4.4 updaten kann ne Menge Probleme lösen


----------



## cherry_coke (12. Januar 2014)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Warum hast du noch Android 4.2.2?


 
Ich hatte vorher schon 4.4, aber als ich das Phone auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt habe, kam 4.4 nicht mehr OTA. Habe heute aber sowieso CM11 M2 installiert und damit funktionieren nun auch die Push-Notifications wieder. Passt! Thx


----------

